# Sisal, MX



## Deana & Paul (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone out there who recently moved to or is planning to move to the Sisal, MX area? We are considering Sunset Shores for retirement and would love to hear from those who have looked into this.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Go and rent for six months. Who here is going to have your tastes and needs. If you can't rent long term yet ... yer not quite ready


----------

